# black and tan, or bi color?



## meek (Feb 14, 2012)

I been told that my girl is bicolor. Her dad is all black and her mom is black and tan. what do you all think about my girl. what is her true color, her fur is really thick. She has different fur then my other shepherds.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Black and tan. Coat thickness/length has nothing to do with color or pattern. She's pretty!!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Black/Tan blanket back. She's beautiful


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Your girl is Black and Tan.


----------



## meek (Feb 14, 2012)

I'm wasn't' sure what her true color really is. I had people tell me she is bicolor and i had people tell me she is black and tan. She is actually big for a female GSD. She was the biggest of the litter.


----------



## meek (Feb 14, 2012)

Thank you.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

She is a blanket black and tan


----------



## sarah1366 (Nov 3, 2013)

If looking at right picture looks like what we term as grey sable witch is pretty


----------



## sarah1366 (Nov 3, 2013)

Sorry looking at wrong pu yes looks like black big colour pretty though


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

A bi-colour can be identified by having their underside solid black, more extensive black reaching down the legs, and pencil toes and tar-heels - can't see the back of her feet to check for tar-heels, but the cream color on her chest and belly, and the lack of pencil toes means she is a blanket black and tan. 

Here is a picture of a bi-color - note the black underside, the black coloring reaching down the front of the legs, the black marks on the toes (pencil-toes), and the black on the back-side of the rear feet:











Some blanket-backs have such extensive black on them, it is easy to confuse them with bi-colours, but usually the pencil-toes, tar-heels, and solid black underside is what identifies a bi-colour from a melanistic (meaning heavily pigmented) black and tan.


----------



## meek (Feb 14, 2012)

Great description, thank you very much and thanks also to all who replied. Awesome sight.


----------



## GSDlover143 (Nov 8, 2013)

Blanket back b/t

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

